
Co-Living Buildings Going Big in Brooklyn and Bay Area - jlehman
https://www.wsj.com/articles/co-living-buildings-going-big-in-brooklyn-and-bay-area-1539687600
======
jrnichols
this particular article (once I got around the paywall) was scant on details,
but the concept is interesting. I could see this spreading beyond NY and SF.
Not everyone wants a house with a yard, but at the same time not everyone
wants an apartment to deal with either. The way my work/life schedule is,
something like this would be great.

